# Bestes Gehäuse



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*Bestes Gehäuse*

Welches Gehäuse ist das beste? Welches hat den besten Airflow und die meisten Features?


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

lol also da ich von meinem ausgehe das zalman gs1000black


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Ich würde sagen das "beste" Gehäuse gibt es nicht, sondern jeder sollte das nehmen was zu ihm am besten passt...Es gibt ja auch nicht das beste Auto oder das beste Radio...
Dieses ist ganz gut:
Cooler Master HAF 922 Test Computer-Gehäuse


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

ach immer des haf naja so doll is des net


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Na das beste Case ist das Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-TJ07-Serie » Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07-B - black hier was besseres bekommt man meiner meinung nach nicht!!!
und danach kommt mein CM ATCS840


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

hat was für sich da gefällt mir aber der zalmann besser wenn des noch son schlitten hätte wärs perfekt


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Na also das haf gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Bestes Auto> Lamborghini Reventon  
Ich möcht eins was eine gute Kühlleistung hat und nen Mobo- Schlitten und vll. ein Seitenteil wobei das nicht so wichtig ist, denn Dremel ist mein bester Freund!  Das hier ist im Moment mein Favorit was haltet Ihr von dem ?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

was willst du denn max ausgebenß???
beim dremeln vom ATCS840 würde ich aufpassen es gibt keine ersatzteile für! bis auf das hier Cooler Master Parts Shop! wo ich mir das ding gekauft habe dachte ich mir das da noch wat kommt!


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Maximal 300 Euro


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Midi oder Big?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Lian-Li-PC-V2010B-Big-Tower-black::10574.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SST-FT01B-W-Fortress-Black-Window::10960.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...lverstone-TemJin-SST-TJ07B-W-black::5595.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Li-TYR-Super-Case-PC-X500B-black::11000.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SST-RV01B-W-Raven-Big-Tower-black::11768.html


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Ganz klar Big. Habe jetzt ein Cooler Master Elite und da is nich genug Platz drin. 
Das Lian-Li vom 1. Link hab ich auch im Auge, aber wie ist den Das Raven?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

wie findest du denn denn Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Super Case X Serie » Lian Li TYR Super-Case PC-X500B - black das case hat auch Kr0n05 kannst ihn ja mal fragen wie das so ist
ach ich glaube  ich will jwtzt auch ein neues case nur kein geld Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Super Case X Serie » Lian Li TYR Super-Case PC-X2000BW - Window-Edition *heul*


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Also das pc 500b hat mir n bissl zu wenige 5,25 Slots. Ich hab ne Lüftersteuerung und will auf jeden Fall zwei Laufwerke einbauen(brenner und normales Laufwerk) und nach möglichkeit drei Festplatten. Na Knapp 400 Euro is schon extrem heftig nur für ein Gehäuse. Ich find 300 Euro ist schon bescheuert.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

hast ja recht! dann würde ich das Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V2010B Big-Tower - black oder das Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-TJ07-Serie » Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07B-W - black nehmen das TJ-07 ist das beste Case ever ich glaube das kann dir hier jeder im forum bestätigen!


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Ok! Also ich muss mich zwichen dem Lian- Li und dem Cooler Master etscheiden. Schwere Entscheidung... Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

moment mir ist da gerade was ganz neues eingefallen PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Corsair Obsidian 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) 
und hier ein test
Corsair Obsidian 800D - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Hui, also ich geh nu mal pennen. Ist ja schon spät, aber ich werde mir morgen mal den Test durchlesen. Wünsche allen noch eine gute N8!!!


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Es gibt einfach nich das besste Case...
Alle haben vor und Nachteile:
Wenn sie gut aussehen sind sie mir zu klein oder haben nich genügent Lüftersteckpletze.
Ist ein Window eingabaut is es zu groß oder zu klein.
Mein tip is nen Lian Li kaufen und dann sehr vieles selber machen.
Lian Li is gut geeichnet weil die Gehäuse aus Alu bestehen.

Wenn du nich soo viel machen willst kauf dir nen HAF932 dann bauste nen schönes Window ein, lackierst und fertig.


----------



## doenerladen07 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Doch ich hab das beste Gehäuse 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 888 Serie » Lian Li PC-888 Big Tower - Special Edition

Für den Preis kann es nur das beste sein..


----------



## DMC (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

muhahahaha omg welcher idiot gibt für ein Case 500 Ocken aus??!
abgesehn davon is es pott hässlich  

BTT: Ich denk das beste Gehäuse gibts einfach nicht. Die einen passen mehr oder weniger zu dir. Da spielen viele Faktoren ne Rolle. WaKü ja/nein, is dir ein Alu-Case wichtig ja/nein etc usw. 

Jeder der sich in ein Case verguckt hat, ist davon überzeugt dass es das beste ist 

Wobei ich einem zustimmen muss:

Silverstone » SST-TJ07-Serie » Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07B-W - black 

dieses hier ist echt hammer geil! Wär glaub auch das einzigste Case wo ich 250 euro für hinlegen würde 



mfg DMC


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

@ Dönerladen Nee das is nich wahr, du hast dir diesen Augenkrampf gekauft?Ey das sieht aus als hätte Gozilla n Case gebaut.
Kann mit jemand was über das hier etwas sagen? Paxiserfahrungen beim Einbau der Hw und Temps mit einer starken CPU würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## DonVotz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

halt vor dem kauf, was willst du damit machen? wakü? und welches system willst du reinmachen high end? modding?


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Meinen AMD Phenom 2 955 BE reinbasteln, ihn so Kühl wie möglich halten und einiges an HDDs reinpflanzen. Ja Modden will ich es auch.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

sieh dir noch die Cooler MAster COSMOS- & 1000 und Stacker an 
http://www.coolermaster.com/product...category&finalflag=Y&tbcate=402&cateid=000018
Chassis -> Full Tower - Cooler Master

silverstone RAVEN 
hat auch paar schöne im Peto , sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet dh der Preis


----------



## emmaspapa (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man will. Ich habe das  hier  und bin mehr als zufrieden. Auch innen in schwarz und absolut ausreichend Platz für ein Midigehäuse (allerdings nicht für die Wasserkühlung).


----------



## doenerladen07 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

@kero81

Du glaubst doch selber nicht das ich mir das Teil kaufe? 


Mir läufts schon eiskalt den Rücken runter wenn ich es bei caseking sehe. 
Ich glaub ich würd von ner Brücke springen, würde es imoment neber mir stehen xDD


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*



doenerladen07 schrieb:


> @kero81
> 
> Du glaubst doch selber nicht das ich mir das Teil kaufe?
> 
> ...


----------



## kero81 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

so wie siehts denn mir neuen vorschlägen aus?!


----------



## SCUX (11. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*



kero81 schrieb:


> so wie siehts denn mir neuen vorschlägen aus?!


 zählt ja nicht nur was drinn ist, sondern was drauf ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im ernst, das "Beste" ist ja Ansichtssache...was für dich das Beste ist muss ja nicht für einen Anderen dasBeste sein...
individuelle Ansprüche kann man wohl nur mit CASEMODS wirlich beglücken *klick*


----------



## tolga9009 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Ich schließe mich SCUX an . Es kommt drauf an, was man machen will und wie lange man für's Modden "opfern" will. Wenn du meinst, dass du die Nerven dazu hast und GENUG Zeit, dann könntest du rein theoretisch dein eigenes Case bauen, mit den Features, die du haben möchtest.
Da ich das aber bezweifle ^^, wäre es doch vielleicht sinnvoll uns zu sagen, was du genau machen möchtest. Bis jetzt hast du nur angegeben, "AMD Phenom II 955 kühlen" und "Modden". Darunter kann man aber viel verstehen. Z.B. Wasser oder Luft Kühlung? Leise oder laut? Was verstehst du unter "Modden"? Ein, zwei Kaltlichtkathoden rein, eine LED hier, eine da und fertig? Oder was ernsthaftes? Soll das Gehäuse Alu sein oder nicht?
Laut deinen Bedürfnissen bis jetzt, sieht es gut mit dem Coolermaster HAF 932 aus. Groß genug und guter Airflow. Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich bei der Kühlung des Prozessors eher Gedanken um einen guten Kühler als um ein gutes Gehäuse machen.
Und den Begriff "Bestes Gehäuse" gibt es nicht. Je nach Bedürfnissen ändert es sich. Für mich ist es z.B. der Lian Li PC-P50, da er einfach den richtigen Mix aus allem hat (Preis / Features / Handlichkeit / Gewicht / Größe).

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Ja also ich will ein dase was halt gute Kühlleistung(Lukü) hat, viel platz für min. drei Laufwerke, vier hdd´s, alu od. stahl ist mir egal, seitenfenster und mainboardtray.Für meinen AMD denke ich sollte der hier ausreichen.
Thermalright High-Riser HR-01 PLUS Heatsink
Bin mir im mom die Raven Gehäuse von Silverstone am anschauen, mir gefällt das Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black und Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black 
ganz gut. Was haltet ihr von denen?


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Ich denke ich kaufe mir das
Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

Stolzer Preis, macht aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## kero81 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Bestes Gehäuse*

bbitte na einen mod: dieses thema kann gelöscht werden


----------

